

Why CoreOS Just Fired a Rocket at Docker - preillyme
https://gigaom.com/2014/12/02/why-coreos-just-fired-a-rocket-at-docker/

======
preillyme
It’s still far too early to tell whether Rocket’s container technology will
catch fire the way Docker’s did. Regardless, the pressure is on Docker to
distinguish itself now that it has a competitor that seems to be coming out
guns blazing.

